# Unlucky Breaks



## CG8 (Oct 26, 2008)

Have you ever had a tough break on the golf course ? I did the other day . Hole 16 at my home course requires a precision tee shot . River and woods along the left hand side and woods along the left side . There is also a steep ditch that runs across the middle of the fairway . And lastly there is a tree that is about 50 to 60 foot tall that is almost in the center of the fairway . It's not a terribly long hole , 402 yard Par 4 . 

The other day I hit a tee shot that just threaded the needle of this fairway and I was about 125 yards out . The pin was upfront and I decided to hit pitching wedge . I took my swing and hit a high shot towards the green and it looked really good and all of a sudden the ball hits the ground and then it jumps up atleast 80 foot in the air and went out of bounds . At first I was like man that green is hard Anyways the ball hit a sprinkler head and I ended up with a double bogey 6 Have any of you have any bad luck like that on the course ?


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

CG8 said:


> Have you ever had a tough break on the golf course ? I did the other day . Hole 16 at my home course requires a precision tee shot . River and woods along the left hand side and woods along the left side . There is also a steep ditch that runs across the middle of the fairway . And lastly there is a tree that is about 50 to 60 foot tall that is almost in the center of the fairway . It's not a terribly long hole , 402 yard Par 4 .
> 
> The other day I hit a tee shot that just threaded the needle of this fairway and I was about 125 yards out . The pin was upfront and I decided to hit pitching wedge . I took my swing and hit a high shot towards the green and it looked really good and all of a sudden the ball hits the ground and then it jumps up atleast 80 foot in the air and went out of bounds . At first I was like man that green is hard Anyways the ball hit a sprinkler head and I ended up with a double bogey 6 Have any of you have any bad luck like that on the course ?


All I can say is if you haven't, then you haven't been playing very long.  That is the textbook definition of a "rub of the green" (ball deflected by an outside agency), and it happens to everyone eventually. The opposite is just as common, but nobody seems to remember those shots... talking about the ball headed into the deep woods, catches the branch just right and deflects back into the fairway. When you've played for 35 years like I have, you will see just about anything that can happen on a golf course, good or bad.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

CG8 said:


> Have you ever had a tough break on the golf course ? I did the other day . Hole 16 at my home course requires a precision tee shot . River and woods along the left hand side and woods along the left side . There is also a steep ditch that runs across the middle of the fairway . And lastly there is a tree that is about 50 to 60 foot tall that is almost in the center of the fairway . It's not a terribly long hole , 402 yard Par 4 .
> 
> The other day I hit a tee shot that just threaded the needle of this fairway and I was about 125 yards out . The pin was upfront and I decided to hit pitching wedge . I took my swing and hit a high shot towards the green and it looked really good and all of a sudden the ball hits the ground and then it jumps up atleast 80 foot in the air and went out of bounds . At first I was like man that green is hard Anyways the ball hit a sprinkler head and I ended up with a double bogey 6 Have any of you have any bad luck like that on the course ?


I've only been playing 8-9 yrs and Rick is right... crazy stuff happens. I hit a beautiful tee shot just to be frustrated by hitting a bird in flight and a friend hits a tree then a bird and ends up behind a immovable marker. Some of the goofy thing that happen brings tears to the eyes from laughter. Your shot would have caused me to speak in tounges then tears in the eyes


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I think we all have this happen I once hit my tee shot on a par three and it landed on the green and just rolled off the back of the green, when I went to find my ball it was no where to be seen. I soon found it though it hand gone into an uncovered sprinkler hole. Thats the closes thing I've ever got to a hole in one it was just the wrong hole....
I've also had the luck of my side a couple of times with bad tee shoots hit trees and coming back on to the middle of the fairway so it all works out in the end.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

In a Men's club tournament this year one of the guys I was playing with hit his tee shot into the rough with a blue spruce dead between him and the hole and about 30 yards in front of his ball. He hit the iron thin, straight into the tree. We waited for a second and the ball dropped out next to the tree where he would have a shot to the green. He walked up, addressed the ball, then exclaimed, "That's not my ball!". As it turned out, his ball went into the tree, dislodged a previously lost ball, and his ball remained in the tree. We found it in a branch about 8 feet off the ground and he had to drop for an unplayable lie, lying 3 and hitting 4.  

What are the odds of not only knocking another ball from a tree, but of your ball just replacing it in the tree????


----------



## CG8 (Oct 26, 2008)

Fourputt said:


> What are the odds of not only knocking another ball from a tree, but of your ball just replacing it in the tree????


slim to none


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Fourputt said:


> In a Men's club tournament this year one of the guys I was playing with hit his tee shot into the rough with a blue spruce dead between him and the hole and about 30 yards in front of his ball. He hit the iron thin, straight into the tree. We waited for a second and the ball dropped out next to the tree where he would have a shot to the green. He walked up, addressed the ball, then exclaimed, "That's not my ball!". As it turned out, his ball went into the tree, dislodged a previously lost ball, and his ball remained in the tree. We found it in a branch about 8 feet off the ground and he had to drop for an unplayable lie, lying 3 and hitting 4.
> 
> What are the odds of not only knocking another ball from a tree, but of your ball just replacing it in the tree????



Surely he could of played it as it lyed...


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Surtees said:


> Surely he could of played it as it lyed...


I'll give you a break since you're an Aussie....  you don't hit a ball from a Colorado blue spruce. It is densely needled evergreen which you can't see through, and they are certainly quite unclimbable. It can be difficult to even find a ball lying on the ground underneath one because they are so nearly impenetrable. The miracle of that incident is that we even found his ball in the tree... 8 feet up. He had to declare the ball unplayable before we tried to dislodge it, then we knocked it out of the tree by hitting the branch with a club, after which he positively identified it and proceeded with the penalty drop.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Rick: He's from Southern Australia they carry saws in the bag:laugh:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> Rick: He's from Southern Australia they carry saws in the bag:laugh:


No we don't Bob we just give our club to the koala and they take the hit for us most of them are petty good too:headbang:


----------



## CG8 (Oct 26, 2008)

Anyone ever hit a really good drive only to find the ball laying in some lazy persons divot ?:laugh:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

CG8 said:


> Anyone ever hit a really good drive only to find the ball laying in some lazy persons divot ?:laugh:


 Yes! and what do you do when the leaves are so thick in the fairway you have a hard time finding the ball if you can. it was that way this weekend.:thumbsdown: it was like playing in colorful snow


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

we have that often here in Ohio, and we usually play a leaf rule. If all saw where it went, and can agree it went there, no penalty for lost ball


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

stevel1017 said:


> we have that often here in Ohio, and we usually play a leaf rule. If all saw where it went, and can agree it went there, no penalty for lost ball


Thats a pretty fair rule as long as everyone agrees with it.


----------

